# Cops



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2019)

Let's talk about cops, a polarizing topic where people either defend them all the time or have that "fuck the police - N.W.A" attitude about them.

What are your thoughts on cops in general? The police system in your country (especially interested in American posters, no offence boring Euros), and what are your personal experiences with cops?

Persoally, I've never been stopped by a cop ever while driving, feels good man. Two close friends of mine are also cop.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2019)

This thread is clearly not producing any meaningful results, so I shall ask a moderator to close it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



j/k


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 22, 2019)

I think the majority of them are great people and are just doing their jobs. I do get super annoyed when I get pulled over and they act all condescending, but I guess it's on me for speeding.

Side note, after the military I was looking to go into law enforcement or border patrol and try to move to be a federal marshal or the like before big oil tempted me with their money.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 22, 2019)

Non-corrupt, caring cops are such an important glue for society and they deserve respect.

But otherwise, fuck da police.


----------



## El Hit (Feb 22, 2019)

I have seen then selling cocain so they suck here.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> What are your thoughts on cops in general?



There's good cops and there's bad cops just like there's good people and bad people. So it's natural for it to be a mixture. 

Now that i got my logical thinking out the way, fuck the police. Like seriously fuck them and this corrupt ass government, fuck em. 

To much power can lead to corruption, that's exactly what happens with cops sometimes. That uniform no longer makes people seem safe but scared at times, especially depending on the area. Look at the shady bullshit that's been done by cops and how they get a slap on the risk at times.



A Optimistic said:


> what are your personal experiences with cops?



FUCK EM. Stuck up, feel that the badge can let them say whatever they want to you and not expect words back. 

Basically theres good cops out there but abuse of power can lead to negative opinions of the public and feedback.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 22, 2019)

Some cops are legit really cool. And even they dislike some of the things other cops do.

But most that I've seen in action are just dicks with badges who think they're better than others.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 23, 2019)

Feels like it belongs in Perspectives imo

But anyway, there are good cops and there are bad cops. No matter how you slice it we can live without them and their only human so they make mistakes even, or should I say especially, with so much responsibility they shoulder.

I've never had any bad run-ins with cops myself either so I at least assume most of them are alright. Granted that's not to say our judicial system doesn't have quite a few flaws


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2019)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> Feels like it belongs in Perspectives imo


We can move the thread if it starts getting serious.

Anyway, I've always held the opinion that good cops are also good members of their communities. Some of the best cops I've ever met were people who would hang around with the locals and do community activities and engaged themselves with the people they serve and protect. I think there are a lot of cops like this, but there's unfortunately a lot who aren't.

Not sure what could be done about that, but it's my 0.02.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2019)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> their only human


perhaps it's time we got rid of obsolete humans working as police 
j/k


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 23, 2019)

Im not very fond of cops but i will leave it at that.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2019)

Some cops are good, some cops are bad.  When a cop fucks up, there shouldn't being a slap on a wrist.  That cop should be permanently assigned to desk work or something, these guys are held to higher standard.  Cops in the ghetto patrolling the streets should come from those same streets also.



A Optimistic said:


> This thread is clearly not producing any meaningful results, so I shall ask a moderator to close it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Excellent use of satire.  Two posters spoofed in one post...brilliant.


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2019)

copstome were allways thepple bullied inschoolls thatsuddenly wat to get mad aggressive in adulthood likegurl sit down tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 23, 2019)

The cops I have interacted with, they're pretty chill and nice. 
Never gotten a ticket and hoping to keep that streak.

There are good and bad cops out there. Love the vids where the departments put up vids of them singing haha


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 23, 2019)

It really depends on the individual cop. I've had mixed experiences with them the times I was pulled over. Some were really nice, a couple times I was let go with a warning instead of given a ticket. On one other occasion there was a cop who was a real dick to me.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 23, 2019)

Cops do a really dangerous job that is necessary for an efficient orderly society. That being said when people become that close bonding over dangerous situations, it can create a support system even when abuse of power or breaking of the rules occur "because they're a good person". I think the standard to become a cop should be a bit higher, and they should also be held more accountable when they fuck up. A doctor can get his ass blazed in court for malpractice, and some of these cops get away with wayyy to much when their is clear evidence to support them being in the wrong. 

I've never really had anything against them, and pretty much always felt safe around them my whole life though.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 24, 2019)

I live in NYC, where there is heavy police presence due to longstanding issues with crime. Relations with cops hit a low point under the Bloomberg administration because of "Stop and Frisk." A lot of people were asked at random to see their personal items. But with the policy out of the way, at least there is opportunity for improvement.


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Feb 24, 2019)

I love the police, I call them all the time.


----------



## Esdese (Feb 24, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I live in NYC, where there is heavy police presence due to longstanding issues with crime. Relations with cops hit a low point under the Bloomberg administration because of "Stop and Frisk." A lot of people were asked at random to see their personal items. But with the policy out of the way, at least there is opportunity for improvement.


There was nothing wrong with stop and frisk. I'm of the mind we should implement it all over the country. It would heavily reduce crime.


----------



## Esdese (Feb 24, 2019)

@Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi  why did you rate my post funny? Is crime and the general safety of the population a funny matter to you? Because it's not!


----------



## Ashi (Feb 24, 2019)

Esdese said:


> @Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi  why did you rate my post funny? Is crime and the general safety of the population a funny matter to you? Because it's not!


You crack me up Sam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Esdese (Feb 24, 2019)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> You crack me up Sam


You need to see counseling


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2019)

Fuck em, long dick style.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 9, 2019)

Cops have a very unapreciated job. It isn't easy,  there are heavy regulations about how they can reply,  and most cops are good normal people,  but since we hear the stories of the few asshole ones,  they have terrible fame and many people dislike them.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 11, 2019)

I think cops need a much more intensive schooling and vetting and that would solve a lot of the problems. A lot of programs you can get through in 3-6 months, which seems ridiculous when college degrees take years.

1. They need a thorough understanding of the law they're sworn to uphold. 

2. They need to be thoroughly psychologically vetted to make sure they don't hold any obvious biases that could affect their job performance or put anyone at unnecessary risk and to make sure they aren't likely to be corrupt

3. They need to be much better trained in how to handle a gun and deal with people. A few years ago, a cop accidentally shot someone on a subway, and their defense was that they meant to grab their taser but accidentally grabbed their gun and the defense held, because it was shown they had inadequate training with the taser. This is ridiculous. Also, I've many times heard that in the military they drill it into you to not point your gun at someone unless you plan to use it, but you see cops dealing with protests, weapons drawn and pointed at people, escalating situations into complete shitstorms.

4. There's no oversight. Cops who break rules just get "suspended with pay during an ongoing internal investigation" and inevitably nothing happens. The "protect your own" cop culture is gross and leads abuse of powers.

It's a systemic problem and gets fixed from the top-down.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 12, 2019)

They kept me safe when I needed them, so I appreciate them!


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> Non-corrupt, caring cops are such an important glue for society and they deserve respect.
> 
> But otherwise, fuck da police.



basically my thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 12, 2019)

Dunno. The one time I really needed them they failed to resolve the issue, due to lawful restrictions which also protect people from abuse. Can't have it gone sadly or it'll be abused either way. 

I speed fairly often. They're never especially mean to me.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2019)

Yeah but who watches the watchmen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Mar 13, 2019)

Cops have generally been nice to me, in large part because I'm apologetic and nice to them.

But just because cops are people who are often capable of being nice and decent, doesn't mean there aren't obvious systemic issues to be addressed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 24, 2019)

I dunno whats the situation in us but in uk cops/police are brilliant and community friendly. 

Just dont get why police are hated in US ?


----------



## Francyst (Apr 2, 2019)

They are whatever to me. In general cops are just your average guy. Giving the average guy power is never a good thing.

American cops tho?  You know its bad when videos of cops actually doing their job go viral on the internet


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 2, 2019)

Dutch cops are pretty nice


----------

